# Best Android Phone Spyware



## EA_Struggle (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband had an EA last spring. I have not gotten past my concerns despite having full access to his email and cell phone. I still worry he could use his work phone to stay in touch and see her in the tiny margins of time when he isn't accounted for. I hope my guts are wrong cause he has done much of what needed to be done to recover. However, he still seems to be a little denial of what he did. He is convinced he never would have cheated though he acknowledges he was crossing boundaries that would have lead to it. He swears he did not have those kinds of feelings for her but I am not convinced that he did not.

I would like to install spyware on his phone and am wondering if anyone could provide the best options. Also, how is it installed? I can get his phone alone for a few hours and take care of it. I don't want him to find out and if he is up to something, take it further underground.

Thanks for any help you can offer. I read the forums often and have benefited from the advice. Though sometimes I fear it is making me trigger more than is helpful.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Mostly it will take little time to install a spy software on a phone, but you should pay for an undetectable android spy first. Here is a guide about how to deal with a cheating spouse. How to Spy on a Cheating Spouse’s Mobile | How to Spy on Someone's Computer


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

you can find safe Android mobile spy at this parental controls site.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

mobile-spy is the best monitoring software for any mobile platform. There is an annual subscription that includes very useful features and allows for the monitoring of up to 5 devices. I have personally used this software with very good results. You must have uninterrupted access to the device you wish to monitor for 5-15 min depending on your level of tech expertise. You must also know the password for the device if it is locked.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

programmes such as mobile spy, test them out on your phone first. Test the settings etc. There was a gps find my phone feature where you could message the phone and it.messages you coordinates. This didn't work one time! oops! He actually received the message and so I subsequently received a message asking WTF. Also, and the main one that gave it all away, I set the gps update too frequent. It drained the battery. Quickly!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

lisha, you are picking up dead threads! They are old and out of date. Fair enough with the general relevance of this one, but not when it is some random's personal problem from 6-8 months ago!


----------

